# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Binnenkant wang laat los

## jacqui

Iedere morgen als ik wakker word lijkt het wel of de binnenkant van mijn wang los hangt. De vellen zitten soms los, soms nog met stukken aan mijn wang vast. Ik schraap dan met een wattenstokje langs de binnenkant van mijn wangen en lippen en dan is het weg. het doet ook absoluut geen zeer, heb verder geen klachten en een gezond gebit.
Wie herkent iets in mijn verhaal?
Het hoe, wat en waarom is mij geheel onduidelijk. :Confused:

----------


## Agnes574

Bijt je misschien in je slaap op je wangen???
Te droog slijmvlies??
Dit al eens aan de dokter voorgelegd??

Sterkte..

----------


## jacqui

Hi Agnes,

Ik moet in april naar de tandarts, dan ga ik het zeker eens vragen. Ik kan ook op internet niets hierover vinden en in mijn omgeving gaat er ook bij niemand een belletje rinkelen. Vreemd he? 
Bedankt in elk geval voor jouw reactie.

----------


## anneneverdies

Vreemd zeg. Dit heb ik dus ook sinds een aantal weken. Het lijkt wel of de binnenkant iedere dag vervelt. Ik kan er zo een wit stukje huis vanaf halen. Ik ben op dit moment 15 weken zwanger en had het idee dat het hier mee te maken heeft. Weet iemand al wat er aan de hand kan zijn?

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal morgen of zaterdag eens voor jullie zoeken...vreemd probleem!
Sterkte Xx

----------


## anneneverdies

Hoi Agnes,

Fijn dat je mee wilt zoeken :Smile: 
Heb je toevallig al iets gevonden?

Groetjes Anne

----------


## Agnes574

Nee,sorry...nog geen tijd gehad...als ik tijd heb doe ik dat als eerste!!!!
Xx

----------


## tatiana1985

Hoi,

Ik hebzelfde probleem. de binnenkant van mijn wang laat los, ook zonder pijn. Misschien met de tandpasta te maken? Ik poets mijn tanden de laatste tijd wel vaker op een dag als anders. Ben ook wel zwanger, maar dan 35 weken, dus lijkt me vreemd als het bij mij nu pas start terwijl bij n ander op 15 weken.
Ik heb gemerkt dat lang niets over dit ond geschreven is, hopelijk weten jullie ondertussen meer.

Groetjes

----------


## Luuss0404

Wat vervelend dat de binnenkant van jullie wang loslaat. Misschien dat je toch onbewust in je slaap op je wang kauwt of hebben jullie andere scherpe voorwerpen (beugel ofzo) in je mond waardoor het kan? Ik heb even op internet rondgekeken maar ik kon er niks over vinden helaas  :Frown:  
Wel kwam ik een ander forum tegen http://www.tandarts.nl waar ik zag dat ook mondhygienisten vragen beantwoorden, dus misschien dat je het daar voor kan leggen met de precieze klachten/symptomen en dat zij jullie dan kunnen helpen?

----------


## Luuss0404

Misschien heb ik het toch gevonden....
Mondschimmel, spruw of candidose wordt in de meeste gevallen veroorzaakt door een schimmel uit de candida groep. Deze schimmel komt van nature in de mond voor maar geeft in het algemeen geen aanleiding tot klachten. Pas als er een overmatige groei optreedt kan dit leiden tot een ontsteking. Deze groei kan optreden als de bacteriën die de schimmel normaal onder controle houden te gering worden door bijv. het gebruik van antibiotica of als de weerstand om een andere reden laag is. Een griep kan dan de oorzaak zijn dat een mondschimmel tot ontwikkeling komt. Veranderingen in de mond, zoals het krijgen van een kunstgebit of een slechte mondhygiëne kunnen eveneens een rol spelen bij de plotselinge ontwikkeling van de schimmel. Ook het veelvuldig gebruik van bepaalde medicijnen kan leiden tot een steeds terugkerende (chronische) schimmelinfectie.
De infectie komt het meeste voor bij ouderen, kleine kinderen en mensen met een kunstgebit en *is zichtbaar als een licht verheven afschraapbare laag op de binnenkant van de wangen, de rand van de tong of op het verhemelte*. Deze laag is wit-gelig bij de candida albicans en tot zwart bij de candida tropicalis. Bij het proeven van zuren kan soms een prikkelend gevoel ontstaan
Bij kleine kinderen openbaart zich de ontsteking als kleine witte, vaak zeer pijnlijke plekjes die lijken op aften en eveneens op de tong voor kunnen komen.
Ook fijne witte draadvormige lijnen kunnen op een schimmelinfectie duiden. Een mondschimmel is eenvoudig en effectief te behandelen met onze mondschimmel-olie of Schwarzkümmelolie. Als de schimmel zich onder een prothese (kunstgebit) bevindt, moet dit dagelijks grondig worden gereinigd, ook hiervoor is onze olie goed te gebruiken.
Vaak gaat de infectie in de mond samen met een oorinfectie. 
In alle gevallen wordt eerst naar eventuele lokale en algemene oorzakelijke factoren gezocht. Wanneer die niet aanwezig zijn of niet uitgeschakeld kunnen worden, wordt meestal besloten een anti-schimmelmiddel voor te schrijven zoals miconazol, terbinafine of nystatine. Als een lokale behandeling niet het gewenste effect heeft (zeer zelden) kan gekozen worden voor een behandeling met tabletten, bijvoorbeeld met fluconazol. Daarnaast is het van belang een goede mondhygiëne na te streven, door bijvoorbeeld spoelmiddelen te gebruiken en een eventueel kunstgebit regelmatig te reinigen. s Nachts kunt u de prothese beter uitlaten. Gebruik altijd de medicijnen volgens voorschrift. Kook uw tandenborstel 1 x per week uit en spoel dagelijks met de mondschimmelolie.

bronnen; http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candidiasis#Behandeling, http://www.tandarts.nl/index.php?opt...64#behandeling, http://www.lumc.nl/home/0001/12556/19997/90303035421185

Ik hoop dat dit was wat jullie bedoelden of dat het helpt bij het vinden van een oplossing. Succes!

----------


## Agnes574

Dank je wel Luuss voor het helpen zoeken  :Wink:  !!
Toppie!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Graag gedaan hoor  :Big Grin: 
Hoop dat de info verduidelijkend werkt  :Wink:

----------


## tatiana1985

Bedankt voor de info, toch twijfel ik aan de schimmelinfectie. Ik merk dat ik enkel last heb van deze "fijne draadvormige lijnen". En dit dan steeds een halfuurtje na het tandenpoetsen. Net of de tandpasta er toch aan gelinkt is. ALs ik wat zuiniger ben op het gebruik van de tandpasta is het ook minder. Toch wel gek.

Bedankt voor het meezoeken!

----------


## Luuss0404

Als het alleen na het tandenpoetsen is, is het misschien een idee om eens een andere tandpasta te proberen? Of misschien meer drinken ofzo?

Graag gedaan voor het meezoeken!

----------

